# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Micro Rasbora

## ectan

Spotted them at Aquaria Pacific.
Priced at $2 a piece

----------


## Simon

eng chuan, where is this aquaria pacific? lor halus?

----------


## Allen_1971

quite interesting looking.... err yeah where is this place?

----------


## lorba

simon, u going to buy that huh?  :Smile:  info me if u going, ok?

----------


## ectan

Aquaria Pacific
No. 7 , Lor. Harlus Lot 34
Plot formerly occupied by Ah Pek.

----------


## Trevor

Looks familiar, think i have caught them before.

Beautiful fish.

----------


## wks

You caught them here, Trevor? I thought these are not native fishes. If so, our aquatic ecosystem is indeed seriously disrupted by the foreign &amp;quot;invaders&amp;quot;. :Sad:  
Whats the scientific name of this fish?

----------


## danny

The above is also available at TB,the other LFS to Ben.

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/6/2003 1:20:49 PM 
> 
> simon, u going to buy that huh?  info me if u going, ok? 
> ----------------


lorba, since its nearer to yr place, perharps u can let me know instead  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

wks, it's microrasbora erythromicron. a native to myanmar and the surrounding areas. very lively fish. some scientists think they should be in the danio family.

----------


## Trevor

Yes, im velly sure WKS.

----------


## budak

Trevor,
i think we have doubts because this species is itself rarely seen outside its known home waters of Lake Inle, deep within Burma. If you have a picture (since you have caught the fish), do post it. It would be very interesting if it indeed is the Microrasbora.

----------


## lorba

was at tb market today and saw a fish that look like this in the LFS beside ben's. I tho it might be the micro rasbora, but somehow the black stripes are very faded and there's a red band across the body, correct? The boss said its some kind of tetra...

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 1/7/2003 7:39:51 PM 
> 
> Yes, im velly sure WKS.
> ----------------


when did you catch it? while fishing?

----------


## Trevor

Sorry dudes, i don own a digital camera. And my gf's daddy abit strict so cant borrow a digi cam frm her.

Im very sure i caught it, as for where. I cant reveal, sorry about that. If my memory serves me right, i caught about 6 of them. 

DEA: I caught them when i was on my recce trip for my new bashing spots. Fishing for them ? Wahahaha.

----------


## Allen_1971

Just curious trevor...

after you caught them, did you release them? or did you keep them and they died? I'm asking cuz you talk about remembering them, like you don't have them anymore.

----------


## hwchoy

trevor, tell us what kind of biotope did you find them in, swamp forest? estate streams/longkang? reservoir? etc. More to wonder how they got there rather than going to fish for them.

----------


## Trevor

Allen: 

I release all fishes, reason why. I don own a planted tank, if i own a planted tank. I will definately keep them, reason why because is i feel they feel most at home. But of course i wont take all. Surely will keep some for Mother Nature.

Choy:

Forest.

----------


## stormhawk

trev, i have a feeling that u might have caught the six-banded barb instead  :Razz:  or perhaps some released specimens of the shown fish.

----------


## Trevor

Im 18yrs old and i know how to count, think i cannot differentiate the number of bands isit brudder ?

Ya, who knows i caught some released specimens. Well Well

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 1/8/2003 2:23:41 PM 
> 
> DEA: I caught them when i was on my recce trip for my new bashing spots. Fishing for them ? Wahahaha.
> ----------------


right
it just never occurred to me that you'd be into catching freshwater fish, is all

----------


## Trevor

H u H ?

[:0]

----------


## DEA

it means i just never pegged you for someone who would catch fw fish, that's all

----------


## Trevor

Ahhhhhh.. im still blur.. forget it.. boring..

----------

